# Looking for feedback on Kuhn grapples



## AndyH359 (Jan 3, 2012)

I am thinking of getting a Kuhn accumulator and grapple. Has anyone had any experience with the Tie-Grabber option on the grapple. (Tie-Grabber puts a loop of regular twine around each grab of hay.) I was wondering how tight it wrapped the grab or any other feedback people have about the Kuhn equipment.
Thanks


----------



## CockrellHillFarms (Aug 30, 2011)

Thanks for putting this post up. I was actually going to ask a similar question. I've watched youtube videos of the tie grapple but it didnt appear to me that it wrapped very tight. I might be wrong though. In the last week or so I have really been thinking about switching to a Kuhn. I have read a lot of the treads on here about the Kuhn equipment. Ive seen a lot of positive things but not very many negatives. I actually wanted to know what the negatives are because there has to be something, nothing works perfectly. The only thing I have seen mention is that someone said they had problems with bales sticking and not sliding down the accumulator. Anyone know what I'm talking about or any additional thoughts? I was looking at the 10 bale tie accumulator and maybe the tie grapple.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

I looked at Kuhn Mfg. before I got my Hoelscher. I really liked it but got a better deal. When they came out with that tie option on their grapple, I thought it was pretty neat, but at the time I was learning the idosyncracies of the accumulator and grapple. I'm not sure the tie option is worth what it costs. In reality, if you are careful to make nice tight bales and stack them on the trailer correctly, that piece of twine is really not necessary. The same goes for stacking in the shed. I moved 100 bales yesterday to the shed closer to the barn for feeding. Stacks were fine and I never have any fall over. If you make loose bales or stack real sloppy though, that bit of twine isn't going to help much.


----------



## Will 400m (Aug 1, 2011)

I think they had a problem with the older one's but had a kit they sent out for free that changed the hitch location and where the shute meets the trailor. I was interested in them but the hight and the hills around here they just wouldnt work.


----------



## haymaker1979 (Nov 20, 2011)

i have a 10 bale on the edge kuhns accumulator with a grapple not a tie grapple though. i cant see 1 piece of twine holding hay that much better. ive had no problems with my accumulator at all and i baled roughly 25000 bales with it this year and plan on baling 50000 next year after i get another one this spring. the only thing you have to watch for is the dust build up under the weight hammer that comes back down to close the back tailgate. if it gets full of dust it will alow the hammer to close properly then your tailgate wont latch for your next bale thats coming down the chute. i baled with a 575 and a 5070 new holland baler and it put out 10 bales every 3 minutes without a problem at all.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I own a Kuhns 10 tie bale accumulator. I do not have the string wrap grapple, but have the regular Kuhns grapple. The only problem that I have had(so far) was when it was brand new the first outside bale on each side would not slide down fast enough to "kick" 90 degrees on the bottom to make the "tie". This was strictly due to new paint on the accumulator bed slowing the bale. I was baling a real leafy grass hay at the time and it was not wearing the paint off quickly like a alfalfa or a stemmy first cutting would do. I sprayed a graphite lubricant paint called "slip plate" on the upper outside chutes and it immediately remedied the situation. It dries quickly and impregnates the paint giving you a permanent lubricant( buy at tractor supply etc.) The accumulator table groups without fail now. It does not effect the accumulator if you get into a large windrow area and your baler makes a longer bale. Bale length does not effect the accumulator in any way. You can mix short with long bales and it will still drop a grab of bales that can be easily handled by your grapple. Personally, I do not think the twine wrap grapple is worth the money. It is like Mike 120 alluded to, its all about being familiar with your equipment and that will come with useage. I like the fact that the "gravity system" of Kuhns has no hydraulics. I live in East Tennessee....we have hills(and mountains) and the Kuhns is very stable on the sides of slopes....basically it is a non-issue. The accumulator is 11 feet 2 inches tall so you do need a high clearance area to store, but it is not the least bit top heavy. If I did not own a Kuhns, I would own a Hoelscher. I am a bit particular on efficency and if this accumulator did not work as advertised, I would sure as heck state so. These table type accumulators are not as efficient as a bale wagon, but they are the next best thing and they are one heck of alot less expensive. Kuhns seem to be good people and they will try to accomodate. Some folks get the Kuhns family confused with the implement company Kuhn. They are two different outfits.....both build good products. If you need anymore particulars, just ask.

Regards, Mike


----------



## CockrellHillFarms (Aug 30, 2011)

Thanks for the info. I have a hoelscher. Ive had it for 4 yrs and I'm tired of fighting it. I know it will work right but i can't seem to run long enough without stopping and moving bales by hand etc. I apparently aren't smart enough to make it run correctly all the time. That's y I was thinking about making a change. The kuhns looks a lot more simple. I've never had a problem stacking in the barn nor on trailers. I just thought that tie grapple might add another safety element. How much do they run? I haven't priced it. My new 5070 will run so much faster than the holescher will run. So kuhns sounds like the way to go. Now uve gotta find one.


----------



## steve IN (Jan 13, 2010)

MrBaleMan. what problem are you having with your Hoelscher? I have run two and most of the problems I have had are remedied by bale lenght, ground speed or windrow inconsistrency. Let me know maybe I can help. My neighbor has a Kuhns and likes it. My question would be with the chute is if you have a knotter hangup how many broken bales to clean up befor e you notice.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

steve IN said:


> My neighbor has a Kuhns and likes it. My question would be with the chute is if you have a knotter hangup how many broken bales to clean up befor e you notice.


The answer is none. If you see a un-tied bale in the accumulator bale chute(which is quite visible because the upward slope), get out and tie it with twine. It stays together very well because of the bale back pressure. Now, if you do not catch a mis-tie before it pushes it out onto the table, then you stop and throw the loose bale on to the inside windrow yet to be baled. Then tie any remaining mis-ties. If your baler is fairly reliable, it is a non-issue.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Let me add one thing to the above post. One of the very best things that I ever did for my neck was to buy a racing mirror that I mounted to the roof of my cab. Now, I can just glance up and get one of the most amazing views of any implement that I am working with. It works extremely well with my accumulator and round baler. It just saves so much wear and tear on my body. They are very affordable and simple to mount. They are very light so they can be attached to the headliner board with no problem. Mine is the flat mirror variety, but I see they also now offer a curved variety that would expand ones field of view. They come out of Michigan. Here's a link; Five Star Race Car Bodies 820-FLAT

Regards, Mike


----------



## steve IN (Jan 13, 2010)

I never baled with a Kuhn. I like the idea of no hydraulics. I run a NH5070 and the only time it misties is the bundle change. Mostly the operator who ties in the new bundle(me). I bale without a cab and spend alot of my time standing or sitting on the fender but I think I will try the mirror idea. My old knees and back cant take the standing as long as they used to.


----------



## AndyH359 (Jan 3, 2012)

Mike,
Thanks for the great feedback on the Kuhn model. Nice to see folks with "issues" because like someone said in the thread, nothing is perfect. Also nice to see the "issues" are easily overcome.

Do you run a hydraulic tensioner on your baler? I run a CIH SBX520 (New Holland only with red & black paint) with the standard spring tension. I have also looked into the Airbaler System (replaces the springs with an air bladder to maintain tension similar to the hydraulic tensioner option offered by NH). Ever hear any feedback on the Airbaler System?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Not as familiar with New Holland as I am with some others, but a fella from up in your country that posts on this site(Rodney) uses NH and uses the NH hyd. tensioner. He is large operator so he should know. I believe that if you bale very many bales that a hyd. tensioner is a must. Not heard of anyone using the Airbaler, but I believe if I was going to get a tensioner I would get the one made by the baler manufacturer. If you go to trade your baler sometime, the manufacturer tensioner will add value to the baler. Not sure if a non-manufacturer tensioner would. I think the hydraulic lines operating a tensioner look alot better than a steel air tank mounted to the baler. Seems like I heard on here where the Airbaler is around $1000, hydraulic tensioners are about $1200-$1400...some a little more.

Regards, Mike


----------



## steve IN (Jan 13, 2010)

I have a NH5070 with hydraulic tension and would never have anything else. The bales never vary by more than 2 pounds. The windrows need to be consistent. As with any baler system the key is the windrow. I have found bigger windrows and driving slower to help alot with the tensioner. The only problem I have had was when the baler was new I couldnt keep the bale lenght consistent even with the hydraulic tension. As soon as the paint wore off inside its been as perfect as you can get. I cosistently get 250 bales an hour.


----------



## davang (Apr 7, 2010)

I installed the airbaler last summer on my JD 346 (purchased used) that had spring tensioners. It was a TREMENDOUS improvement in bale density, consistency and shape. I am a relative newcomer to haying so consider the source. It is NOT $1000 in the $750 range. I would not put it on a baler that already had hydraulic; that would not be cost effective. The best thing is you can measure and repeat your pressure settings. I have one field that is bermuda so I set the empty chamber pressure to 8 PSI. When I bale blue stem I use 10 PSI. It really shines with uneven windrows. I made good bales with crappy windrows during our bad drought last year.

I can't wait to use it on a good crop, hope we get th rain this year. I haven't seen any of the pros around here use it, they have NH with hyrdaulic. I can see that if you're experineced why change over to something new if your setup works. If it ain't broke don't fix it. But for ME it was a Godsend. If you have springs I say get it!


----------

